# FFMPEG Parameter und Bildschirmaufzeichnungen



## Passer (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

folgende Ausgangssituation:
Ich würde gerne Bildschirmaufzeichnungen mittels FFMPEG möglichst effizient in H264+FLV umwandeln . Für "normale" Videos klappt das auch gut, da nun aber Bildschirmaufzeichnungen einen relativ statischen Hintergrund haben, ist es so, dass die FLV Datei um ein vielfaches grösser ist, als bspw eine Windows Media Datei.

Bei normalen Videos sind die Dateigrössen eigentlich recht gleich.

Derzeit wandele ich mit folgender Zeile um:
ffmepg -i @input -acodec libfaac -ar 44100 -b 256k -bt 256k -ab 64k -vcodec libx264 -level 41 -crf 20 -bufsize 20000k -maxrate 25000k -g 250 -r 20 -coder 1 -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -partitions +parti4x4+partp8x8+partb8x8 -subq 7 -me_range 16 -keyint_min 25 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -rc_eq 'blurCplx^(1-qComp)' -bf 16 -b_strategy 1 -bidir_refine 1 -refs 6 -deblockalpha 0 -deblockbeta 0 -s 640x360 @output

Nun zur konkreten Frage:
Mittels welcher Parameter kann man mittels FFMPEG möglichst effizient Screencasts, also Videos mit grösstenteils statischem Hintergrund umwandeln.

MfG
Christoph


----------

